
Ask HN: Which password manager do you use? - econcon
I recently got tired of Bitwarden because of Electron app freezes and seriously questioning if I should keep electron apps on my Mac or not.
======
OtterGauze
Bitwarden, I moved from lastpass a few months ago. I've no doubt heard
people's problems with it, not being as feature packed or suitable for
enterprise, but if what you want is a no-bullshit PM that isn't owned by some
big bad corporation, it's definitely worth a shot.

------
SamWhited
KeepassXC has a GTK app and an extension for Firefox and it has worked very
well for me. That being said, Firefox's built in password manager has gotten a
lot better in recent versions, they've added an Android app, etc. so I may
switch to that.

------
Hackbraten
1Password. It’s nice how well it integrates with browsers and combines
personal/family and work/team accounts in a unified interface. I also like how
its browser extension protects from phishing.

------
stulevine
I use iCloud Keychain and Firefox Lockwise

